# Splitting condo bedroom: egress window



## Chris1988 (Sep 12, 2018)

Dear forum members.

I am interested to split a spare bedroom in my condo into two; and rent out each individually. but it only have one window, and was wondering if 
(a) i need to satisfy the two methods of egress requirement in order to be legally able to rent out my room (in in Boston)
(b) if building a 3-agled windows would satisfy this second egress requirement (balcony logic), picture below

Thanks!


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 12, 2018)

cute! What will the minimum dimensions of each room be?
Adding a bedroom may require additional parking.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2018)

Windows might work but:

Better check w/condo association and city. Some would not allow it, you would need to modify the exterior plane of the building; removing a portion of the exterior wall and existing window.

What in the width of the rooms? There is a minimum width, per code.
You will need to add electrical and HVAC to each space.


----------



## Chris1988 (Sep 12, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Windows might work but:
> 
> Better check w/condo association and city. Some would not allow it, you would need to modify the exterior plane of the building; removing a portion of the exterior wall and existing window.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick response. The idea is to keep the exterior plane so that i wont be messing with the outer wall. 

On the ‘triangle’ portion, there will be nothing there and only glass on each of the three sides. 

I also think a minimum rooming unit should be at least 80 sqft?

Best
Chris


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2018)

Chris1988 said:


> Dear forum members.
> 
> I am interested to split a spare bedroom in my condo into two; and rent out each individually. but it only have one window, and was wondering if
> (a) i need to satisfy the two methods of egress requirement in order to be legally able to rent out my room (in in Boston)
> ...





so no divider at the window???   Someone from bedroom one can walk directly into bedroom two, at the window???


----------



## Chris1988 (Sep 12, 2018)

Chris1988 said:


> Dear forum members.
> 
> I am interested to split a spare bedroom in my condo into two; and rent out each individually. but it only have one window, and was wondering if
> (a) i need to satisfy the two methods of egress requirement in order to be legally able to rent out my room (in in Boston)
> ...





cda said:


> so no divider at the window???   Someone from bedroom one can walk directly into bedroom two, at the window???



Indeed, someone from bedroom1 could, use their side of the window, pass the triangle space, and enter bedroom2 through the other side of the window. In practice, locks would be in place, and curtains/screen for privacy. 

But sunlight and ventilation would now apply to both rooms without having to modify the exterior of the condo; and in case of emergency, the triangle windows would now provide access for egress. The question is just if this triangle glass idea satisfy the egress requirement


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 12, 2018)

so you want to  create an unpermitted rooming house?


----------



## Chris1988 (Sep 12, 2018)

TheCommish said:


> so you want to  create an unpermitted rooming house?



permit is only required for more than 4 lessee in the unit- is my understanding


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2018)

Do you have a picture/ link what this triangle window looks like.


Are you splitting the existing in the middle with the dividing wall?? 


Each and every bedroom shall have an openable window 

Of certain dimensions

And certain opening size


----------



## Chris1988 (Sep 12, 2018)

cda said:


> Do you have a picture/ link what this triangle window looks like.
> 
> 
> Are you splitting the existing in the middle with the dividing wall??
> ...



There is no specific ‘triangle window’ product. 
We will apply two regular openable window with width, height, distance from floor, and 5.7sqft opening required for egress. From bedroom1 and 2 to access the original condo window. The floor plan is above on the original post. 

Each of the new bedrooms will have a window that opens to the triangle space to access the exterior window. The triangle space can be made the height of the window if needed.


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2018)

Chris1988 said:


> There is no specific ‘triangle window’ product.
> We will apply two regular openable window with width, height, distance from floor, and 5.7sqft opening required for egress. From bedroom1 and 2 to access the original condo window. The floor plan is above on the original post.
> 
> Each of the new bedrooms will have a window that opens to the triangle space to access the exterior window. The triangle space can be made the height of the window if needed.





I would not approve it

Even if there was a door there from each room to access the exterior window

Good luck


----------



## ICE (Sep 12, 2018)

1030.1 General. In addition to the means of egress required by this chapter, provisions shall be made for emergency escape and rescue openings in Group R occupancies. Basements and sleeping rooms below the fourth story above grade plane shall have at least one exterior emergency escape and rescue opening in accordance with this section. Where base- ments contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency escape and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement.
Such openings shall open directly into a public way or to a yard or court that opens to a public way.

The proposed EERO opens to a triangular space and is shared with another bedroom.   Leaving through this configuration would be difficult and result in a head first trip down a ladder.  My guess is that it will not be approved.

When TheCommish asked about a permit, he meant a Building Dept. Permit.  You mistook that for permission to rent rooms.  

Try renting one room to two people.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 13, 2018)

As clarified, by original poster, I would not approve it


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 13, 2018)

Think Oakland warehouse fire illegal conversion to apartments (duh!) bad idea, we are not yet a third world country.


----------



## Jay (Sep 26, 2018)

Maybe there's a couple future tenants out there looking for a roommate?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 28, 2018)

Why not just leave it one big room and install bunk beds or capsules, similar to a hostel.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 1, 2018)

So two windows to provide the emergency escape.  In order to satisfy R310 the window must open directly to the public way or a yard or court, so the actual EEO must be the outer, existing opening.  That being the case, it does not fit the requirement that the window be openable from inside the room, per the operational constraints requirements.  Not approved. Also, "every sleeping room" is the threshold for EEO's.  Two separate sleeping rooms would require two separate EEO's.


----------

